# 12+ acres in Central Virginia



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We have 12+ acres for sale in Central Virginia, between Lynchburg and Charlottesville, in Amherst County with relatively low taxes. A wonderful piece of property, with a beautiful 2 bedroom 2 bath A-frame house with deck and sunroom. Also has a large walkout basement with roughed in plumbing, could easily be turned into 2 more bedrooms or a large family room.
There is 1000 feet of river frontage. the house sits up on raised land overlooking the Tye River. The land has a variety of levels, with a bit of a rolling hill, some slightly wooded and over 5 acres of flat land that could easily be a VERY large garden!!
In addition there is a 2 car detatched garage and workshop, heated and AC and wired with 220. There is also a large Air compressor that can be included for the right price!!!! Also a pad for motorhome with plug in and sewage hookup.
Also a 10 run indoor outdoor kennel, also with AC and heated, attached to the kennel is a large app. 22' X 12' room that has a raised tub for grooming, a small kitchette for preparing dog food and lots of storage.
There is also a separate 2 stall barn with power and water there. The property is fenced and crossed fenced. we also have about 5 goat houses, with goats!!!
Located off of Highway 29, not close enough for traffic to bother you, but close enough that you always have road access. On a state maintained road. 
New roof, new HVAC unit, new water pump, and the kitchen is in the process of being updating. 
Current asking price in 450,000 and will only go up as additional improvements are made.
Alice in virginia


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

"Current asking price in 450,000 and will only go up as additional improvements are made."

Just curious, but why are you continuing to make improvements to your place if it's up for sale? You almost never recover the cost of those improvements when you sell, especially in this dead market.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

buffalocreek said:


> Well because we want to update the bathrooms, if we stay here I want them redone and if we sell they will look much nicer with tile instead of plastic tubs and formica counter tops. And then there is all the painting and replacing of carpet.
> 
> Alice


----------

